# Which mbti type is your ideal mate test



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

ENTJ apparently.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Your magic 8-ball says that my ideal match is ENFJ.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

I got INTJ, which I was not expecting...not sure if that would work or not but I wouldn't not date someone over their MBTI. I'd like to get to know them as a person regardless. Pretty sure a best friend of mine growing up was INTJ and I adored him; intellectually he was far and away my superior and I always felt outclassed but I still enjoyed talking to and sharing with him. I'm with an ESTP currently.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

xNTJ


----------



## Solar Angel (Dec 18, 2016)

I got INTJ.


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

ENFJ huh?

Why am I not surprised? But seriously, how often do you even see INFJ/ENFJ relationships.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

How does one get a sensor from this test


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> How does one get a sensor from this test


It is like getting a sensor in any other test... 

But, yeah, I've seemed strange to not to get a sensing type to date myself, which is what I've seemed sometimes to like and now I'm noticing that ONLY one person got a sensor. I don't remember the test's questions, but right now I'm sure that they suggest sensing types as simple, boring...


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

So it turns out my ideal partner is another ENTP :laughing:


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

> Enjoys going to museums and cultural events





> Likes to talk about intellectual things like art and philosophy





> Is very curious about the world





> Is loyal to traditions


The S/N questions are ridiculous, comes close to 16Personalities level. Stupid and ignorant = S, everyone else = N.
People who have no clue about functions should preferably shut their mouths and definitely shouldn't develop any personality tests themselves.


----------



## wooster.sauce (Oct 13, 2016)

I got an ENTJ, I think it is because I was imagining a combination of the Hannibal Lecters while answering the questions (it is my Secret Shame). Almost all of my best friends in my life have been INTJs, though, I think extroverts would find me rlly boring for a close relationship but also that INTJs and INFPs r the two types who like the concept of human contact but are practically the most introverted

I think that the reasoning behind the N/S divide in this test leads to lots of mistyping, like I'm sure Charles Dickens was a S type.. not sure tho lolol


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

I got ENFJ, which is logical since I basically want someone who's like me only more emotional/social/upbeat.


----------



## princess0 (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm ISFJ and I got ENFP, and my boyfriend is actually an ENFP :tongue:


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## notsoserious (Aug 15, 2016)

Got ENTJ, need someone as a balance for my laziness and introversion.


----------



## ethylene (Oct 10, 2015)

I got INTJ, and I can see myself in a relationship with one; theagain, I think I'd be at least moderately compatible with most types.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I got ENTJ, although I actually prefer xNFJ.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Okay so. I did it as expected and got ENTJ as my ideal mate. Making the opposite of ideal and therefore the worst mate possible - lo! and behold - ISFP. Don't yet know how this will affect my relationships but appatently my mortal enemy and my partner in crime need to swap places to satisfy the test-overlords.



JAH said:


> The S/N questions are ridiculous, comes close to 16Personalities level. Stupid and ignorant = S, everyone else = N.
> People who have no clue about functions should preferably shut their mouths and definitely shouldn't develop any personality tests themselves.


Also the "has a complex mind" - what utter nonsense, most people do. And I expect most people would find that intriguing in their potential so.

The anti-sensor bias hidden in the questions is also frigging weird because the ISFP description itself isn't bad/negative in tone.


----------



## James1980 (Apr 30, 2016)

Infj


----------



## QueenBella (Aug 27, 2015)

I got INFJ.. 

I wasn't expecting INFJ honestly but it's not weird, I mean the closest person to me is also an INFJ after all. XNFJs in general tend get along well with me ^^


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sensational said:


> http://http://www.truity.com/test/personality-type-love-match
> 
> Its not that thorough and odds are it may have been linked already.
> 
> But for fun.


I got "Site cannot be found." Probably just as well since I divorced my ISTJ wife of 15 years, I'm not sure I could go through all that again.


----------



## undique (Nov 7, 2016)

I got ENTJ... which is good because I'm in love with one.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Got ENFJ. I definitely think an extroverted feeler could bring a positive balance into a relationship.



tanstaafl28 said:


> I got "Site cannot be found." Probably just as well since I divorced my ISTJ wife of 15 years, I'm not sure I could go through all that again.


I had the same problem, you can try this link if you feel like doing it.

Which Personality Type is Your Love Match?



DOGSOUP said:


> Also the "has a complex mind" - what utter nonsense, most people do. And I expect most people would find that intriguing in their potential so.
> 
> The anti-sensor bias hidden in the questions is also frigging weird because the ISFP description itself isn't bad/negative in tone.


The test is completely biased, I can agree with that, but it can still give you some sort of direction to what type you might be naturally attracted to imo.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

haha I got ENTP. I took their personality test and scored INFP (?) and I lol'd because there's an option to buy a full report for $29 and, for the millionth time, I realized just how ridiculous this stuff is. I answered 60 questions and you're trying to tell me you have a 10 page PDF file outlining my whole personality?


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

ENTP.
Got ENTJ as my ideal mate.
NOPE.
NOPE.
NOPE.

Just, no.

On a more serious note, I do have a really close ENTJ friend of the opposite gender but never in a million years would I be romantically involved with him. We have neither the mutual understanding nor the chemistry to get along in the long run, and personally I do not trust him even as a friend.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

That feeling when I've done this test like 5 times; because people keep making the same threads....

Results: ISTJ.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> Okay so. I did it as expected and got ENTJ as my ideal mate. Making the opposite of ideal and therefore the worst mate possible - lo! and behold - ISFP. Don't yet know how this will affect my relationships but appatently my mortal enemy and my partner in crime need to swap places to satisfy the test-overlords.


That's interesting! I have to try that too, because my ideal mate was ENTJ, so could it be that my worst mate was ISFP as well? What a tragedy. 
I've been thinking, though, that ISFP is perhaps the most _unwanted_ partner in general. Whatever the reasons.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Intj


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Lollapalooza said:


> That's interesting! I have to try that too, because my ideal mate was ENTJ, so could it be that my worst mate was ISFP as well? What a tragedy.


It would be terrible I agree, but you seem to be very level-headed about the possibility 

I honestly just shrug at the idea that someone would require their potential partner to have themselves tested in various personality systems before declaring their decision. Obviously the more systems you use, the more complex the description will be. But then we reach some multisystem of compability (comparable to, say, astrology) which will only end badly for everyone involved.



> I've been thinking, though, that ISFP is perhaps the most _unwanted_ partner in general. Whatever the reasons.


Ohh no. I very much doubt this.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> It would be terrible I agree, but you seem to be very level-headed about the possibility
> 
> I honestly just shrug at the idea that someone would require their potential partner to have themselves tested in various personality systems before declaring their decision. Obviously the more systems you use, the more complex the description will be. But then we reach some multisystem of compability (comparable to, say, astrology) which will only end badly for everyone involved.


Yeah, and the tests merely tell what you think you like / want, plus the test's presumptions how each type would act in each situation. Reality's different.. Tests are a good fun, though. 

And btw, it seems that my worst mate would be ISFJ. Njah..


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> Intj


so you're in love with yourself?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

gyogul said:


> so you're in love with yourself?


FUCK NO, I'M A DICK
besides, i'm INTJ we have no clue about ''love''


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

YOUR IDEAL MATE IS AN ENTP

In their personal relationships, ENTPs are social whirlwinds. They are friendly, talkative, fun-loving, optimistic and fully engaged with other people—and all of these tendencies are magnified when they become entangled in romance. They love to make their loved ones laugh and smile, and ENTPs never miss a chance to celebrate their partners’ successes or encourage them to reach for the highest heights. They know good relationships need care and maintenance to stay fresh and alive, and since they are so fresh and alive themselves, ENTPs have no problem pouring their energies into this noble effort.
Few personality types like to discuss and debate as much as ENTPs, and they go out of their way to engage their partners in meaningful conversations. Sometimes they like to argue just for the fun of it, and partners should realize this is motivated by their love of stimulating conversation and not by any bad feelings or intentions. ENTPs enjoy starting new projects and like to involve their companions as much as possible, but they don’t always follow through and have a tendency to jump from one thing to another without actually completing anything. They like the process of starting something fresh and interesting more than anything else, and they especially enjoy taking the people closest to them along for the ride.

THE DOWNSIDES

Because they like to discuss everything, ENTPs may interpret moodiness in their partners as a sign that more conversation is needed. They don’t realize that people sometimes want to be left alone with their thoughts and that endless discussion won’t automatically make things better. On the other hand, ENTPs may get so wrapped up in their latest plan or scheme that they become less attentive at home, leaving partners wondering why they are suddenly being ignored. Fortunately this won’t last for long, as ENTPs care a lot about their relationships and will always come back to them in the end.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

YOUR IDEAL MATE IS AN ENFP

Few other personality types bring as much energy and enthusiasm to relationship building as ENFPs. Positive affirmations and expressions of love are their specialties, and they will delight romantic companions with their willingness and ability to speak openly and eloquently about their deepest emotions and feelings. ENFPs bring a lot of assets to the table that can promote healthy, lasting relationships, including creativity, idealism, flexibility, emotional sensitivity, an optimistic outlook and highly developed motivational skills. When ENFPs see the possibility of a love connection, they become like men and women on a mission, determined to construct the most rewarding relationships possible.
ENFPs are profusely communicative and affectionate with their partners, believing a romantic relationship will only thrive if each person showers the other with adoration and affection on a regular basis. It might seem like they’re overdoing it at times, but ENFPs believe love must be nurtured and cared for if it is to remain vital and alive. And for the most part they are absolutely right!

THE DOWNSIDES
Sometimes ENFPs can overwhelm their partners with their eagerness to know everything and to be involved in every aspect of their lives. In theory, ENFPs are happy to give their loved ones some space, but on occasion their hands-on approach to relationship building and maintenance can be too much for even the most patient person to handle. Obviously ENFPs mean well, but every once in a while they can overwhelm even the most appreciative mates with an abundance of caring and concern.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Na2Cr2O7 said:


> ENTP.
> Got ENTJ as my ideal mate.
> NOPE.
> NOPE.
> ...


Oddly enough, I got the same thing. I couldn't imagine that working very well. The last thing I want is a an overly ambitious, domineering, neat freak getting on me because I missed the hamper when I tried to toss my socks in there (I'll get them later).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Vinniebob said:


> FUCK NO, I'M A DICK
> besides, i'm INTJ we have no clue about ''love''


 @Vinniebob is totally in love with the idea of self-loathing.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @Vinniebob is totally in love with the idea of self-loathing.


to know me is to loathe me:laughing:


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Invalid link.... now I'll never find love!






Jk


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Oddly enough, I got the same thing. I couldn't imagine that working very well. The last thing I want is a an overly ambitious, domineering, neat freak getting on me because I missed the hamper when I tried to toss my socks in there (I'll get them later).


Neither could I imagine a forceful, control freak telling me to shut up and be realistic, as well as nitpicking just about everything I think or do in life.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Na2Cr2O7 said:


> Neither could I imagine a forceful, control freak telling me to shut up and be realistic, as well as nitpicking just about everything I think or do in life.


Yet I was happily married to an ISTJ for 15 years. For the most part, I liked that she was steady and predictable. She handled the details, I handled those moments where plans go awry.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Vinniebob said:


> to know me is to loathe me:laughing:


Are you the male, INTJ version of me?


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

How did I know I'd get ENFJ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

mytinyheart said:


> Are you the male, INTJ version of me?


I AM:shocked:


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

is there a working link? Sounds like a fun test


----------



## showbzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Nephilibata said:


> is there a working link? Sounds like a fun test


Uh, i can't post links yet so just add the www and it'll work 
truity.com/test/personality-type-love-match


I got ENTP, btw


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

showbzz said:


> Uh, i can't post links yet so just add the www and it'll work
> truity.com/test/personality-type-love-match
> 
> 
> I got ENTP, btw


thank you!

I got ENFJ. Not too surprised tbh


----------



## CrispNightAndTwilight (Oct 17, 2016)

ENFJ. I am a bit surprised. I honestly expected xSFJ. I guess it kinda makes sense. ENFJs have a familar nature to mine, yet there's enough room for growth.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

INTP. 










Would probably work, since I am an INTP too xD


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I got *ENFJ*, not surprising. :wink:


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

INTJ

Zzzz..


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

I got INFJ, idk about that Fe though...


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

* *




YOUR IDEAL MATE IS AN INTJ

For INTJs, life is all about personal growth and self-development, and when they can do it within the bounds of a committed relationship, they find that emotionally rewarding. But their vision extends beyond themselves; they are just as interested in promoting the growth and development of their love commitments and gain great enjoyment from helping their mates reach their full potential as human beings. INTJs are charitable and attentive with their partners, supporting them faithfully no matter what they choose to do with their lives. INTJs are self-confident enough to accept constructive criticism and will adjust their behavior and attitudes to align more completely with the needs of their partners, knowing that doing so will deepen the bonds of love.
INTJs aren’t the type to shower their companions with a lot of flowery compliments, preferring to let their actions and attitudes reveal their true feelings. They don’t always read the thoughts and feelings of their partners accurately but are very open to listening when their mates have something important to say. INTJs do spend a lot of time lost in their own thoughts, but they like to use their best ideas and inspirations to improve the quality of their relationships. Even though they aren’t outgoing, INTJs are compassionate and people-centered, and they love to fall in love when the opportunity presents itself.

THE DOWNSIDES

With their focus on self- and relationship-improvement, INTJs sometimes try to fix things that aren’t really broken, confusing and alarming partners who thought everything was okay. The hearts of INTJs are always in the right place, but their good intentions can sometimes cause them to be a little overzealous. And while they are happy to accept responsibility for making their relationships better, they are reluctant to take the blame when things go wrong, which can be especially exasperating to companions who didn’t see the need for tinkering in the first place.

WHERE TO FIND YOUR INTJ MATE

INTJs may be out of their depth in many social situations, but the Internet is their native territory. Online dating is the ideal way to meet an INTJ; just look for profiles that mention an interest in computers, technology, science, or other intellectual pursuits. If dating sites aren't your style, don't rule out the Internet altogether—you might still meet an INTJ in an online forum, chat room, or other discussion group.
In the workplace, INTJs tend to populate tech companies, although they can also be found in business (especially data-driven areas like finance), science, and engineering. In school, they tend to study science, math, and related subjects.


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

INFJ, which I could see. I would rather date an extrovert, though, someone who could motivate me to actually socialize. So maybe ENFJ would be a better match?


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

According to this, I should be with myself - my ideal mate is an ESFJ! Oops! :wink:


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

It was hard to get a sensor but I got it anyway! I got ESFP :
 I'm happy with the results since I am with one right now  

But seriously, I kind of knew what answers to give to get tje type though. What an intuitive biased test.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

INFJ, don't know about that I seem to piss them off very easily.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

I've got ISTJ.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> It was hard to get a sensor but I got it anyway! I got ESFP :
> I'm happy with the results since I am with one right now
> 
> But seriously, I kind of knew what answers to give to get tje type though. What an intuitive biased test.


I thought I was putting in the answers to get the result I wanted, but apparently not so much. :rolling:


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

These questions are hard. The link was dead in the OP (at least to me).

So I went to the starting page, and now I have accidently made a different test.


*Congratulations! You've completed the TypeFinder!*

You've just completed a comprehensive assessment of your personality and opened the door to a world of self-discovery. Based on the responses you've given, you're now able to discover fascinating insights about your way of thinking about things, your relationship style, and even your ideal career.










*Is this you?*

Here are just a few of the things the TypeFinder has discovered about you.



You have an extremely acute sense of *morals* and *values* 
You are a highly *private person* who does not share your true self with many others 
You are a true *idealist* who can clearly see how the world could be a better place 
Your highest priority is to be true to yourself and live an *authentic* life 
You believe that everyone has the right to *express themselves* as an individual 





Quite clearly this is INFP (they didn't want to tell me so for free), which I am. I have opened up a lot though.



I googled the love match test, and now I can make the test http://www.truity.com/test/personality-type-love-match


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Happy29 said:


> I thought I was putting in the answers to get the result I wanted, but apparently not so much. :rolling:


Lol that's what I did. I wanted really bad to get ESFP since my boyfriend is one. I answered all the questions very carefully. The sensor one was hard to get because the intuitive descriptions like 'has a complex mind' etc are applicable to sensors too. Ugh such a biased test.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

*Your Ideal Mate is an ENFP*








Few other personality types bring as much energy and enthusiasm to relationship building as ENFPs. Positive affirmations and expressions of love are their specialties, and they will delight romantic companions with their willingness and ability to speak openly and eloquently about their deepest emotions and feelings. ENFPs bring a lot of assets to the table that can promote healthy, lasting relationships, including creativity, idealism, flexibility, emotional sensitivity, an optimistic outlook and highly developed motivational skills. When ENFPs see the possibility of a love connection, they become like men and women on a mission, determined to construct the most rewarding relationships possible.

ENFPs are profusely communicative and affectionate with their partners, believing a romantic relationship will only thrive if each person showers the other with adoration and affection on a regular basis. It might seem like they’re overdoing it at times, but ENFPs believe love must be nurtured and cared for if it is to remain vital and alive. And for the most part they are absolutely right!
*
The Downsides*
Sometimes ENFPs can overwhelm their partners with their eagerness to know everything and to be involved in every aspect of their lives. In theory, ENFPs are happy to give their loved ones some space, but on occasion their hands-on approach to relationship building and maintenance can be too much for even the most patient person to handle. Obviously ENFPs mean well, but every once in a while they can overwhelm even the most appreciative mates with an abundance of caring and concern.

- I've expected xNFP. The so called downsides is exactly what I am wishing for (huge plus points to me).


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

I got that my ideal mate is an ENFP. I really don't want an extroverted man, hence why my boyfriend is an INFP. <3


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

I got ENFJ, which is very stereotypical for an INFP but I must say I love all the ENFJ's I've met.


----------

